# NTTD - (New Tosin Tat Day)



## JP Universe (Nov 22, 2012)

Surely this qualifies me for being one of the bigger Tosin Abasi fanboys on here    

















And my other tats
















And MJ, My main inspriration and the greatest!!!!


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 22, 2012)

That is some serious dedication. I think if you ever meet him in person, Tosin automatically owes you a 2228 or something.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 22, 2012)

That's awesome! Indeed real dedication!

also... did Michael sign your tat?


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 22, 2012)

Nar I haven't met Michael.... I dunno if I could handle it. I'd probably cry 

Yeah a free 2228 would be nice


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 26, 2012)

Extreme dedication. Lets hope he doesn't do something that makes you hate him


----------



## Edika (Nov 26, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> That is some serious dedication. I think if you ever meet him in person, Tosin automatically owes you a 2228 or something.



Or get a restraining order for a 500m radius !
Cool tats however and yes, serious dedication man!


----------



## hairychris (Nov 26, 2012)

Sometimes this sort of thing goes horribly wrong:

Newcastle United Tattoo Gallery And one that's not so good...


----------

